# Silkolene® Silktran SYN5 75W/90 Gear Oil



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

Im thinking to get this oil for my O2m Tranny with Quaife in it.
it is recomended by Quaife, not only on the sellers website but also by actual Quaife peaople in UK.
Anyway, it is 30 bucks for a bottle







and it's made by Fuchs, who also have approved oil for VW's on a VW approved list.
What are your thoughts about it, anyone use it? worth the money?
Here's the website, just scroll down to the bottom page
http://autotech.com/prod_drive_diffs.htm
I was also looking at Lubro Molly gear oil that ECS tuning is selling now much cheaper, but it's GL-5







not sure if it's ok to use on our tranny


_Modified by rajvosa71000 at 1:29 PM 1-17-2009_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Silkolene® Silktran SYN5 75W/90 Gear Oil (rajvosa71000)*

Just put it in last week, love it, ussually you can;t really tell difference when switching oil but I noticed little smoother shifts.
My Amsoil that was in it came out pretty clean after 25K miles, little dirty at the end of drain.
I used to have hard time downshifting to 2nd and sometimes to 3rd, noew I still do sometimes but way less thasn before.


----------

